# Gloves for handling firewood



## nosoot (Oct 24, 2008)

Any recommendations for the longest lasting gloves used to handle firewood? I seem to wear out the thumb and first finger on all of the split cowhide gloves -does not matter if they are the $1.99 or the $6.00 versions. Using mostly Wells Lamont.


----------



## Dok (Oct 24, 2008)

1. leather
2. cheapest I can find because they don't last

Dok


----------



## epicklein22 (Oct 24, 2008)

Leather first and foremost. I would pay close attention to thickness and construction also. 

I use to be a firm believer of gloves and used to wear them all the time. I got sick of wearing them out so fast and started going bear handed. Don't need gloves at all now and my hands don't mind at all.


----------



## blackdogon57 (Oct 24, 2008)

Google this:

Dyneema gloves

These gloves are amazing for firewood. They are very thin cut resistant gloves. Not the best for cold weather but amazing work gloves for just about any job that requires gloves.


----------



## Rookie1 (Oct 24, 2008)

I wear mine out then steal my coworkers and blame it on others. HeHe


----------



## Stihl051master (Oct 24, 2008)

I picked up some of the new style $9 Stihl gloves last time I was at the dealer over summer. I have loaded, unloaded, cut split and stacked a LOT of firewood with them so far and they have held up really well, MUCH better than all the other gloves I've used. Plus they backs are cloth so they "breathe" and your hands don't get so sweaty. They probably cost $3 more just b/c they say Stihl on them, but have been well worth the price so far.


----------



## wdchuck (Oct 24, 2008)

I"ve worn through so many various styles over the few years of doing this, its pretty much just bare hands now. When it gets cold out, I'll line a pair of $2 leather with a $1 pair of jersey cotton, and besides being comfortable, it works well. 
Also, the cotton liner keeps my finger tips from splitting open due to the tanning chemicals in the leather.

Whatever you choose, let us know what you did get and what you think of them.


----------



## 046 (Oct 24, 2008)

heavy welding gloves holds up the best!


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Oct 24, 2008)

Pigskin. Cheap from Northern Tool. I have found it far outlasts cowhide.

Cabela's has some buffalo hide gloves for sale, and claim they are the toughest.

But for $30, I'll stick with the pigskin.

http://www.northerntool.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_6970_200314382_200314382


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Oct 24, 2008)

046 said:


> heavy welding gloves holds up the best!



+1 I just got a pair for handling the wood in the house. Nice to be able to put wood back in the stove over a bed of coals and still be comfortable.

Besides, I got a hickory splinter in my knuckle a while back, and I did not like the results at all! Must have been partially an allergic reaction, because it swelled overnight and took forever to heal.

Gloves are good!


----------



## Moss Man (Oct 24, 2008)

epicklein22 said:


> Leather first and foremost. I would pay close attention to thickness and construction also.
> 
> I use to be a firm believer of gloves and used to wear them all the time. I got sick of wearing them out so fast and started going bear handed. Don't need gloves at all now and my hands don't mind at all.



I do quite a bit bare handed until it gets colder and then the cheapy gloves come out. I like the cotton liner under leather idea.....I will be trying that.


----------



## windthrown (Oct 24, 2008)

Gloves are good! Yes indeed. Lest our hands would be raw, cut up and full of splinters and stuff. Not that they are not. 

I go through Wells Lamont gloves at a rate of a pair a month. Spendy. Right hand always wears through first. Lately in fall/winter I have been using these el-cheapo blue rubber dipped gloves that a local Stihl dealer sells for 2 pair for $5. They are OK, but they can make your hands hot pretty fast on warm days. The ex-GF and I had about 20 pair of them all over the place for using in the barn and doing chainsaw stuff and such. They work OK, and die fast, but what the heck. They are cheap. 

For real cutting and firewood throwing I use the leather though. They suck up the sap and get stickey and stay flexible. I may have to try these pigskin gloves though. They look like the dogs ballacks.


----------



## cityevader (Oct 24, 2008)

Strange, because I find that my leather gloves quickly load up with sap and become so stiff they're unuseable....kinda like the leather welding gloves of mine that have spent too much time near the fireplace coals, and are so hard the fingers barely flex.


----------



## wdanforth (Oct 25, 2008)

Tractor Supply has leather gloves with cloth back. The leather is doubled up on the thumb and first finger. Cost about $6 if memory serves me. The have held up all summer and fall. They feel a little stiff at first.

I split and throw a lot of wood towards the pile. Wears the thumb and first finger out of other gloves. 

I use a nice pair of leather husqvarna chainsaw gloves when cutting. Very nice gloves with kevlar protection on the back. I don't throw any wood with these. Too pricey to see if they would hold up.


----------



## Suz (Oct 25, 2008)

nosoot said:


> Any recommendations for the longest lasting gloves used to handle firewood? I seem to wear out the thumb and first finger on all of the split cowhide gloves -does not matter if they are the $1.99 or the $6.00 versions. Using mostly Wells Lamont.



Another vote for pigskin gloves. However, my chainsaw dealer suggested some cheap horsehide gloves that he has in a big box. I'll probably try those today because my pigskin gloves finally developed a hole.
Jim


----------



## slofr8 (Oct 25, 2008)

I wear them at work because I'm required to. (railroad) But for firewood, unless it's cold I only wear them to run the saw. I built my home and have an ongoing rock wall I've been working on and can't stand to have them on my hands. Try it without for a while, you'll see what I mean.
Dan.


----------



## maul ratt (Oct 25, 2008)

*Husqvarna Gloves*

I have tried many different gloves and found the Husqvarna gloves to be my first choice. I found the gloves at Lowes and they are good in all season including January in Michigan. I find many gloves to be too tight and some stores don't stock many gloves in the XL size. 

They run about $12

:chainsawguy:


----------



## vcsnover (Oct 25, 2008)

I have a wide assortment of gloves, it seems I pick up a pair every other time I go to lowes or the local feedstore. So far my favorites are a pair of leather and cloth craftsman gloves I picked up at sears a few weeks ago. I don't know how durable they will end up being, but they seem to be just thick enough to protect my hands and supple/thin enough to give me a good feel for what I am doing.. 6.00 at sears.


----------



## urhstry (Oct 25, 2008)

_heavy welding gloves holds up the best!_


I agree. I bought a three-pack from Harbor Freight for $10. Still going strong.


----------



## savageactor7 (Oct 25, 2008)

Nothing last forever anymore, for loading the stove we use leather gloves. For general outdoor wood working I went to those disposable yellow cloth gloves you get at TCS by the 10 pack.

Once they get a hole in 'em the holy one gets trashed and the good hand gets saved and eventually gets married up with another used one.

Over the years we've saved enough coin that I'm more willing to spend it to make wood chores easier.


----------



## STLfirewood (Oct 25, 2008)

I duct tape the fingers when they wear out. You would not believe how long the duct tape lasts. I cut the tape in 1/4 in wide long strips. Then just wrap it up. It makes you look poor but you can save quite a few bucks. When splitting I'll go through a pair a day of cheaper gloves.

Scott


----------



## Billy_Bob (Oct 25, 2008)

I don't get splinters in my fingers when I use white cotton gloves (White Ox).

http://www.baileysonline.com/itemdetail.asp?item=13005+DZ&catID=1061


----------



## Dok (Oct 25, 2008)

BlueRidgeMark said:


> Pigskin. Cheap from Northern Tool. I have found it far outlasts cowhide.
> 
> Cabela's has some buffalo hide gloves for sale, and claim they are the toughest.
> 
> ...



I found those run small, XL was too tight for me. I would like to try a pair if I can find them a little larger.
Dok


----------



## savageactor7 (Oct 25, 2008)

STLfirewood said:


> I duct tape the fingers when they wear out. You would not believe how long the duct tape lasts. ... ...Scott



well fry my hide that is a wicked excellent idea...I'm gonna start trying that asap. Thanks for the tip Scott.

Another glove I tend to forget about.

Rubber gloves when it's wet out. Years ago I got a parasitic invasion between my fingers I thought was poison ivy...when on sick call at the VA and the nurse said I had mites and gave me a cream containing a pesticide that locked down those mites.

I got it working in the swamp picking up wet wood. Since then if it's wet out I wear rubber gloves.

Earlier today when it stopped raining I went out with the ATV and was hauling dead trees to the log pile and cause it was wet I was wearing the rubber gloves. Occasionally you have to clean 'em up in a puddle but they're great for working in this weather.

Got about 4-5 days of wood in less than 3hrs....SCORE! If it stops raining again I'm heading out again... forgot how productive the ATV was in the rain.


----------



## STLfirewood (Oct 25, 2008)

savageactor7 said:


> well fry my hide that is a wicked excellent idea...I'm gonna start trying that asap. Thanks for the tip Scott.



Make sure the glove is on your hand when you tape it. Otherwise you can make the finger to small. It makes it easier if someone else does it for you. dad and I usually tape each other up when we start working. 

Scott


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Oct 25, 2008)

windthrown said:


> I may have to try these pigskin gloves though. They look like the dogs ballacks.



I think you'll like them. And they don't cost an arm and a leg, so it's not painful to give them a try. They're cheaper than the ordinary leather gloves you get at the big box or farm store. 

Actually, I just saw a pair of what looked like the same thing at our local co-op, but they cost about two bucks more than Northern's price.


----------



## Greenthorn (Oct 25, 2008)

Gloves are for sissies.


----------



## beerman6 (Oct 25, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## vcsnover (Oct 25, 2008)

Dang bro', what happened to the hand? Pretty nasty looking.


----------



## WidowMaker (Oct 25, 2008)

blackdogon57 said:


> Google this:
> 
> Dyneema gloves
> 
> These gloves are amazing for firewood. They are very thin cut resistant gloves. Not the best for cold weather but amazing work gloves for just about any job that requires gloves.





==========

Looks interesting, where do you buy them????


----------



## bore_pig (Oct 25, 2008)

> I go through Wells Lamont gloves at a rate of a pair a month. Spendy.



That's how I do it. Not spendy though. They stock em by the case at work. I prefer the insulated ones for winter and for loading the stove.


----------



## LTREES (Oct 25, 2008)

Sam's club. Leather work glove and when it is cold add a brown jersey glove inside.:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## SWI Don (Oct 25, 2008)

I use whatever cheap leather glove I can find. I have also had great longevity out of the yellow/orange knit gloves with the rubber net pattern on them. $2 at the local food store. Northern has them #8486 for $1.59 ea in my summer catalog. They wear really well but they are not impervious to splinters being knit gloves.

I have wanted to try the cut resistent kevlar gloves with the rubber palms but haven't ordered any yet.

Don


----------



## blackdogon57 (Oct 25, 2008)

WidowMaker said:


> ==========
> 
> Looks interesting, where do you buy them????



I get them from a buddy who works in a warehouse. They are 85% 
Dyneema and 15% polyester. Not sure where to buy but I guarantee they are worth looking for. They dont wear out like leather.


----------



## mattmc2003 (Oct 25, 2008)

LTREES said:


> Sam's club. Leather work glove and when it is cold add a brown jersey glove inside.:biggrinbounce2:



Thats it exactly. As often as gloves are torn up and lost, why spend a bunch. The cheap ones serve the same purpose.


----------



## TKeller (Oct 25, 2008)

*I need leather gloves*

I can't handle or split firewood too much without leather gloves. However, I generally prefer to run a chainsaw without gloves. Have more feel with the saw. The only real good leather gloves I have used are the Wells Lamont mule hide for about $10-12 dollars and could find them at Walmart etc. Sadly, I haven't been able to find these lately. The Wells Lamont mulehide now I find are cheaper $4-5. and don't last very long. All other brand leather gloves I have found don't last long either. Also, with leather gloves you can't get them really wet because they loose their softness. I put some needsfoot oil on them but they still are too stiff. Anyway , if you can get by without wearing gloves doing firewood you are one tough hombre.


----------



## Woodcutteranon (Oct 26, 2008)

I use leather welding gloves. There is nothing tougher and they come up higher on your forearm for more protection.


----------



## Lumberzack (Oct 26, 2008)

The only time I wear gloves is when its cold!


----------



## 046 (Oct 26, 2008)

gotta get me some of these spectra gloves!



blackdogon57 said:


> Google this:
> 
> Dyneema gloves
> 
> These gloves are amazing for firewood. They are very thin cut resistant gloves. Not the best for cold weather but amazing work gloves for just about any job that requires gloves.


----------



## NDtreehugger (Oct 26, 2008)

I get leather gloves that fit then Polyurethane them myself then when they start to wear I coat them again


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Oct 27, 2008)

Stanley/Mechanix until it gets real cold....researching Thinsulate bowhunter's gloves, some look promising.


----------



## oneoldbanjo (Oct 28, 2008)

I use the thin leather gloves in the summer when it is hot as these seem to be the coolest glove to use in the summer and I like not having a thick glove on when it is warm. If I am loading wood I can wear through the middle finger and thumb in less than a day, and if it is wet they are only good for a few hours. I do however agree with the previous thread about Duct Tape.....and a few well placed pieces of Duct Tape can make the gloves last a long time. I split the tape in half lengthwise and use a piece long enough to wrap around about 1.5 times - start applying the tape over the hole and then wrap it loosely around the finger until you cover the area of the hole a second time and you will have 2 layers in the wear area and only 1 layer on the back which increases flexibility. When the tape wears out you can easily pull it off and add another layer.

When it is wet I use the cloth gloves with the rubber facing - they hold up well in the wet but are too warm for using in the summer. You can get these gloves in different thicknesses for warm or cold weather.


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Oct 28, 2008)

Try out the new Gorilla duct tape....it rawks!


----------



## oneoldbanjo (Oct 28, 2008)

That black tape on my gloves is the Gorilla Glue brand of duct tape...and it is much better than the cheaper grades.


----------



## Zodiac45 (Oct 28, 2008)

SWI Don said:


> I use whatever cheap leather glove I can find. I have also had great longevity out of the yellow/orange knit gloves with the rubber net pattern on them. $2 at the local food store. Northern has them #8486 for $1.59 ea in my summer catalog. They wear really well but they are not impervious to splinters being knit gloves.
> 
> 
> Don



+1 That's what I've been using for quite a while with good results. They only cost $2 at the discount store and the yarn is made from that ripstop material that will fray before tearing. The rubber webbing gives good grip too. Yes a splinter can poke through but it's never been a problem for me. Very long lasting for the price.


----------



## 046 (Oct 28, 2008)

has anyone else used these new Dyneema (spectra) gloves?


----------



## ray benson (Oct 28, 2008)

I use latex covered knit gloves like Atlas when felling, bucking or climbing. Handling firewood or splitting, a leather pair with a 4" gauntlet for more arm protection seems to work.
http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/items/5JH03


----------



## Coldfront (Oct 28, 2008)

I was also looking at some gloves and saw these kevlar lined work gloves from Northern Tool a little spendy but they look good. I usually use the cheapo's because I loose them easy and often.
http://www.northerntool.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_6970_200343182_200343182


----------



## RAYINTOMBALL (Oct 28, 2008)

nosoot said:


> Any recommendations for the longest lasting gloves used to handle firewood? I seem to wear out the thumb and first finger on all of the split cowhide gloves -does not matter if they are the $1.99 or the $6.00 versions. Using mostly Wells Lamont.



Hey nosoot here's a thread I did back in April. Hope it helps. Check out post #36 for my results. http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=65129


----------



## cutter44752 (Oct 28, 2008)

*Way to tighten extended cuffs on welder's gloves?*

Here's a variation on the thread (not too far afield I hope):

Has anyone figured out a cheap and easily repeatable (i.e. not duct tape  ) way to tighten the cuffs on welding gloves? I generally use a pair of soft cotton gloves (or Ironclad Heavy Utilites) inside of welder's gloves because I hate scratches on my forearms and wrists, but I wish there were a way to tighten the wrists (that's easy to loosen and retighten to answer cell phones, etc.) so the gauntlets aren't flapping around the whole time...any suggestions appreciated.


----------



## Octane (Oct 28, 2008)

Ive got a pair of $5 cotten Stihl gloves that I wear for handing firewood. They seem to hold up well and they have a textured surface on the palm side of the glove that help with your grip.
Ive worn those gloves for everything from carrying firewood to running the chainsaw, leafblower, lawnmower, etc and they work well.
Next time I may opt for the leather Stihl gloves, but these cotton ones are pretty good.
Just what I need, yet another reason to go to the local Stihl dealer and look at more toys that I dont need.


----------



## LAH (Oct 29, 2008)

Handling wood is tough on gloves. I tend to use the Wells Lamont White Mule but only when to cold for bare hands. Gloves are very hot so I avoid them till the temp breaks into the 30's.


----------



## 1947wdx (Oct 29, 2008)

cutter44752 said:


> Here's a variation on the thread (not too far afield I hope):
> 
> Has anyone figured out a cheap and easily repeatable (i.e. not duct tape  ) way to tighten the cuffs on welding gloves? I generally use a pair of soft cotton gloves (or Ironclad Heavy Utilites) inside of welder's gloves because I hate scratches on my forearms and wrists, but I wish there were a way to tighten the wrists (that's easy to loosen and retighten to answer cell phones, etc.) so the gauntlets aren't flapping around the whole time...any suggestions appreciated.



I'm trying out the "Arm Chaps" from one of the sponsors to this site. I've only used them one weekend, but they fit well under my gloves and protect my arms. We'll see how the hold up over time...


----------



## WidowMaker (Oct 29, 2008)

046 said:


> has anyone else used these new Dyneema (spectra) gloves?



===

From what I'm finding out theyare $40 + a pair, spendy but if they last a whole season they may be worth it...


----------



## 046 (Oct 29, 2008)

here's a few places for about $10-$15 pair
they look pretty thin... but tuff

there's medium wt sprectra version with steel woven in for max cut resistance
http://www.armoursafety.co.nz/shop/Cut+ResistantSpecial+Gloves/Pawgard++Glove.html

http://www.palmflex.com/cut_resistant/dyneema.htm?gclid=CLiAp9D2zZYCFQOaFQodaw9D2w

http://store.pksafety.net/me96dygl1.html



WidowMaker said:


> ===
> 
> From what I'm finding out theyare $40 + a pair, spendy but if they last a whole season they may be worth it...


----------



## WidowMaker (Oct 30, 2008)

046 said:


> here's a few places for about $10-$15 pair
> they look pretty thin... but tuff
> 
> there's medium wt sprectra version with steel woven in for max cut resistance
> ...



===

We seem to be talking apples and oranges. Here's a link to the gloves I referring to...

http://www.hexarmor.com/products/ items #2 and 27 inparticular


----------



## 046 (Oct 30, 2008)

again... have not tried either one yet... but seems looking at spec's. the spectra gloves at $10 vs $35 is puncture resistance for sharps. level 5 cut protection vs level 4 cut protection. 

I'm a nut for hand protection... so will be ordering some soon. probably one of each style. 

http://www.palmflex.com/HexArmor/hexarmor_products.htm



WidowMaker said:


> ===
> 
> We seem to be talking apples and oranges. Here's a link to the gloves I referring to...
> 
> http://www.hexarmor.com/products/ items #2 and 27 inparticular


----------



## nosoot (Oct 30, 2008)

I can't believe how long this thread lasted. A lot of good ideas for gloves!! Thanks for all the advice. I have found the blue Husky gloves (gauntlet style) great for sawing. The velcro straps tighten so the chips don't get inside the glove -as much. I still like the Wells Lamonts for the wood handling -it just sucks that even the ones with the thumb and forefinger double wrap still wear through or the thread comes undone and the flaps come loose. 
Thanks again for all the good ideas! Gonna check my Stihl dealer saturday -want to see the Timbersports gloves.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Oct 30, 2008)

WidowMaker said:


> ===
> 
> From what I'm finding out theyare $40 + a pair, spendy but if they last a whole season they may be worth it...





 If you consider one season worth forty bucks, get the pigskin for 5 bucks. They'll easily last a full season.


----------



## WidowMaker (Oct 30, 2008)

BlueRidgeMark said:


> If you consider one season worth forty bucks, get the pigskin for 5 bucks. They'll easily last a full season.



===

I guess it depends on the type and amount of wood you handling.. I'll give the pig skins a try before I pop $40 for a pair of the Hexarmor one...


----------



## cutter44752 (Nov 9, 2008)

savageactor7 said:


> well fry my hide that is a wicked excellent idea...I'm gonna start trying that asap. Thanks for the tip Scott.
> 
> Another glove I tend to forget about.
> 
> ...



Something I discovered this summer by accident was that putting your fingertips into a tub of pruning seal and then rubbing it into the fabric it rubberizes and keeps the fingertip viable…it gets kind of smooth and only looks better if the glove palms are already black but it holds.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Nov 9, 2008)

WidowMaker said:


> ===
> 
> I guess it depends on the type and amount of wood you handling.. I'll give the pig skins a try before I pop $40 for a pair of the Hexarmor one...



I burn 4-6 cords for a season, mostly big oak rounds, here. I do a lot of shoving wood around, plus the usual stacking.


----------



## savageactor7 (Nov 9, 2008)

Hey Scott I've duct taped 3 pairs of gloves since reading that tip and am very pleased with the result. WOOOOHOOO! I'm saving coin.


----------



## STLfirewood (Nov 9, 2008)

Glad to hear it. My dad did it one day and it worked great. You can make a $2 pair of gloves last a long time.

Scott


----------



## TJ-Bill (Nov 9, 2008)

I can't believe there's 5 pages of talk about gloves for wood.. honestly.. As long as I'm not using my hands I'm all good.. I use thin single layer glove in the summer/fall and insulated in the winter/sping.. they wear out I buy new ones..


----------

